# Hamster Enthusiasts



## Squigley (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi there,
Where are the hamster lovers out there? I would really love to chat and share advice etc and meet your hammies.. ive kept hamsters all my life but ive started rescuing them recently. also is there anyone in northern ireland? please feel free to post pictures of your guys below!! I have five at the minute;
Three Syrian females, all sisters, found in a bucket down by the canal in my town - hazel, honey and raven.
One Syrian male, called Rudolph who was living in someone's wall
And last but not least I have khali (khaleesi) who is a little female Russian dwarf that someone was keeping in a washing basket. 
They're all little bundles of joy and I love them dearly. I'd love to kind of bring the hamster society back to life as it has well died out where I am, and hamsters are a big thing in England. hope to hear from yous


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hi  

I've had hamsters since I was 12, (4 Syrians, 1 Chinese and now I have a robo) I love there little characters


----------

